# dipping sauce for Armadillo Eggs



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm trying my hand at making some armadillo eggs (jalapeno slammers), I tried some at a local mexican restaurant yesterday, and liked them so much I went and got the ingredients to make them, now the only thing is I need some sort of sauce, i don't really want to use just plain sour cream, so i was thinking of kicking some up with some S&P and lime juice. Any suggestions are appreciated. also I just need to make sure (as I already did the prep so I can cook them tomorrow) that I made them right, I cut them in half lengthwise, scraped out the guts, filled 'em with cream cheese and ran them through a standard breading, using cornmeal instead of crumbs and I intend to fry them, any mistakes ? or is there a better way I could have done them ?.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I usually will give mine a brief boiling first to soften them up. Without that I find that frying them does not cook the jalapeno all the way. I also prefer to use cheddar cheese, as I find it more flavorful. Here they usually serve jalapeno poppers with salsa or Ranch dressing.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I make a cheddar/chipotle/garlic 'spread' to fill mine, and use a sort of tempura or beer batter to coat them. I don't like the mess cornmeal makes in the fryer. Sour cream and salsa is good; or the sour cream and lime, which might be a bit more cooling for non-chile heads! 

Never heard 'em called armidillo eggs!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Another great way to bread them is to fry up some corn tortillas, crush them and use them in place of the breadcrumbs or cornmeal in a standard breading.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Did you remove the skins from your chilies? I've found that omitting this step, though it saves time, makes it difficult for your coating to stick to the chile. Then everything leaks out into the fryer.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Never had that problem, FNF - I use the old flour/egg/crumb technique, and works like a charm!

I have made them using roasted and peeled chiles, but mostly for a different flavor and mouth feel (soft, not crunchy).


----------

